# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Flatpack kitchens makers in Townsville?

## Guiness812

Any budget alternatives to the Bunnings flatpax kitchens that are available in Townsville. Don't want a cancer kitchen so staying away from the auctions. 
Currently have a floor plan and shopping list done up using the flatpax website so can provide a cutting list if anyone is interested.  
Nearest Ikea is about 1200km away (Brisbane). Most of the other well known flatpack sellers are even further away so freight is an issue. 
Does anyone know of a cabinet maker in Townsville that can do similar deals? 
Worked out our bunnings kitchen will cost about $4300 for quite a lot of cabinets. Will just go ahead with the flatpax if I can't find anyone soon that can offer a reasonably competitive quote.

----------


## Kanga

> Any budget alternatives to the Bunnings flatpax kitchens that are available in Townsville. Don't want a cancer kitchen so staying away from the auctions. 
> Currently have a floor plan and shopping list done up using the flatpax website so can provide a cutting list if anyone is interested.  
> Nearest Ikea is about 1200km away (Brisbane). Most of the other well known flatpack sellers are even further away so freight is an issue. 
> Does anyone know of a cabinet maker in Townsville that can do similar deals? 
> Worked out our bunnings kitchen will cost about $4300 for quite a lot of cabinets. Will just go ahead with the flatpax if I can't find anyone soon that can offer a reasonably competitive quote.

  If you want a price send me the sizes and/or floor plan.
I could find out a freight price for you on Tuesday

----------


## Gaza

lamne have lami kits aust made kits,

----------


## noelhi1

I use Laminex I don't know what the freight would be but you could ring 132136 or www.thelaminexgroup.com.au
cheers Noel

----------


## arms

> Any budget alternatives to the Bunnings flatpax kitchens that are available in Townsville. Don't want a cancer kitchen so staying away from the auctions. 
> Currently have a floor plan and shopping list done up using the flatpax website so can provide a cutting list if anyone is interested.  
> Nearest Ikea is about 1200km away (Brisbane). Most of the other well known flatpack sellers are even further away so freight is an issue. 
> Does anyone know of a cabinet maker in Townsville that can do similar deals? 
> Worked out our bunnings kitchen will cost about $4300 for quite a lot of cabinets. Will just go ahead with the flatpax if I can't find anyone soon that can offer a reasonably competitive quote.

  i have a builder in townsville using our flat packs in million dollar houses.he says that you cant tell the difference from custom built fitted kitchens ,trouble is that he wont tell his friends where he gets the kitchens as it will loose him an edge over them

----------

